# Need help with Italy



## ValHam (Jul 22, 2010)

Going to Italy for the first time - Going to the timeshare Palazzo by Sunterra for 1 week - It is in some medieval town outside Rome 45 minutes- Second week I have a hotel in Rome - would it be best to take day trips from Rome - and what is a must to see ourselves - we do best on our own without a guided tour? Should be go ovenight to Naples or Venice from Rome or just do the day trips We would appreciate any help with this plan.  Thanks kindly


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 22, 2010)

I found the Hop On Hop Off bus tours in Rome to be a very convenient way to tour.  You get a good overview from the audio program, get to see a lot of different things, and have time to hop off and explore a few sites (like the Vatican and Colosseum) in more detail.  No need (or benefit) to book in advance.  Just get to any of the major tourist areas and you'll see the buses for the two or three choices.  Pick one that has more frequent routes (some go over 10-30 minutes, some are up to an hour apart) to minimize your wait time, and consider a two-day pass (they're not much more).

Naples (and Florence) may be a decent day trip, but Venice is too far.  Plan at least one night in Venice, maybe two.


----------



## Larry (Jul 22, 2010)

ValHam said:


> Going to Italy for the first time - Going to the timeshare Palazzo by Sunterra for 1 week - It is in some medieval town outside Rome 45 minutes- Second week I have a hotel in Rome - would it be best to take day trips from Rome - and what is a must to see ourselves - we do best on our own without a guided tour? Should be go ovenight to Naples or Venice from Rome or just do the day trips We would appreciate any help with this plan.  Thanks kindly



Day trips to Naples is very easy. Day trip to venice is way too far and not doable. You would need at least 1 or two nights in Venice at a minimum.

I would also recommend day trip to Pompei as well as Capri and Sorrento.


----------



## pittle (Jul 22, 2010)

Some hotels in Rome have a shuttle bus to take you down to the ruins and to the Vatican.  When we went in 2006, we stayed at a Holiday Inn that was pretty far out, but it had shuttles at various times each day and sometimes we took a taxi back in the middle of the day and then took the shuttle back into town for dinner.  It was significantly less expensive to stay farther out.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 22, 2010)

ValHam, sounds like a fun adventure. There are several reviews of Soriano nel Cimino on TripAdvisor. Parking and hills/stairs might be a challenge, but rewarding. +1 on the hop-on-hop-off tourist buses around Rome. I'd avoid the green ones. Red are more frequent. Maybe wait until you are ensconced in the city rather than braving the (90 min by some accounts) trip into the city. Find your local train station and get a timetable. It'll save hours of waiting. Italian trains are notoriously late. I wouldn't drive anywhere close to Naples. The traffic laws there are just considered 'suggestions' and  'all' cars are dinged. Sorrento/Pompeii/Amalfi- Belissimo!

Like others have suggested, perhaps you can fly 'open jaw' and depart from Venice? Take the train there and spend a couple of days before departing. 'Course after 2 weeks, maybe you will have seen all the Italy you want to for one trip.

Have a great trip... watch your valuables.

Jim Ricks


----------



## ValHam (Jul 22, 2010)

Should I stay overnight in Naples or Florence or just do day trips by train?  I ha ve only booked a hotel in Rome so am  flexible and could overnight in Naples or Venice but have to get my return flight out of Rome - How easy is it to get to Naples? How much tme should I have in Florence or Naples.  Thanks again


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd train to Florence, then overnight there. You won't see all there is to see there in even 72 hours, but with advance tickets for Uffizi and Academia and maybe walk into Bargello. The train station is close in, so you can wait on line for the Baptistry. Those (to me) are the biggies to see. Then train on to Venice.  The 'don't miss' there is St. Mark's & Doge's Palace There are many many more if you have time, but my fav is just to wander the side streets, over bridges, running into dead-ends. Venice is just fun to explore.

Naples is for pizza. IMO, the only thing worth seeing there is the Archeological Museum where the day-to-day stuff from Pompeii was taken. The (adult) section is closed for renovation now. They took the painted walls down, peeled the mosaics off the floors at Pompeii. It's just a shell of what was discovered. I was disappointed.  A day for both is enough. JR


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 24, 2010)

I would suggest overnight in Naples.  When I visited Pompeii I felt rushed by the tour guide.  I could spend hours there it was truy fascinating.  There's also the walk up Mount Vesuvius which took a couple of hours but was a bit disapointing when you reach the summit.  I don't quite know what I was expecting but images of peering into lava filled craters was probably too much to expect!


----------



## ValHam (Jul 26, 2010)

I think I shall overnight in Naples -Thanks kindly Val


----------



## Jimster (Jul 27, 2010)

*Naples*

I am sure i will get some flack for this but I would tell you to be careful in Naples.  It is not the safest city in Italy with 1/3 of the population unemployed.  I would not avoid Naples- just be a little more concerned with your surroundings.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2010)

Jimster said:


> I am sure i will get some flack for this but I would tell you to be careful in Naples.  It is not the safest city in Italy with 1/3 of the population unemployed.  I would not avoid Naples- just be a little more concerned with your surroundings.



Well put. We are notably less comfortable and more 'on guard' in Napoli than elsewhere in Italy/Europe. That's not to say there are not interesting things worth seeing in that city. Not to mention giving homage to the origin of pizza!
Jim Ricks


----------



## radmoo (Jul 27, 2010)

IMO, I'd stay away from Naples and save it for a combined visit to Amalfi Coast.  There is so much to do in and around Rome.  You might want to check out the Roma Card which offers museum admission and bus/subway transportation.  We purchased at Info Kiosk and saved a lot of time when arriving at Colosseum.


----------



## levatino (Aug 5, 2010)

I have traveled to Italy on at least seven occasions.  If this is your first trip here are my suggestions:

While at your timeshare, spend the majority of your time exploring the countryside.  

One morning, drive 48 minutes north on the A1 to Orvieto.  Park in the train station below the hilltown and voyage by train to Florence.  Make reservations (in advance--your timeshare will make them for you if you email them, most likely) and see the Ufizzi gallery to view renaissance art at its epoch.  If you are fit, willing and able, climb to the Top of the Duomo or Giotto's belltower and finish the visit off with a look at Michelangelo's Masterpiece, David.  Visible (again by reservation, though easier to get than the Uffizi.)  Rest and relax on the train back to Orvieto from a very productive day trip.

You may consider returning to Orvieto (this time drive up into the town and park in one of the plentiful lots) to visit the Cathedral.  If you do this trip, make sure you pay the extra funds to see the dynamic fresco of a last judgement that many believe inspired Michelangelo's Sistine Chapel.  


Since I am assuming you will have a car, see if you can arrange (Auto Europe is excellent for this) to return the car to a train station.  That could be Orvieto, though based on where you are staying I would look more at Orte.  Take the train into Rome and a cab to your hotel.  Do not drive in Rome. period.

The Roma card will get you into many attractions and provides use of public transportation--look at prices and use to your advantage if $$ is an issue.  During your stay in Rome you will spend on day at the Vatican and its art museum.  Another day will be spent visiting Imperial Rome (the forum, colloseum).  Ostia Antica is the abandoned and reescavated port city of ancient Rome.  It brings you the picture of Roman life that is found in Pompeii, without the tourist hordes.  Most of Pompeii's main attractions were hauled off to Naples Archeological Museum anyway.  I took my mother to Pompeii and after 20 minutes she was over it.  (It is the most touristed site in Italy, but this is my opinion).  Spend another day taking a motor coach tour down the Amalfi Coast with a stop in Amalfi.  While Naples is a fun city, and not the bastion of thieves and mafios made out on the board, I would simply skip it for sake of time and energy.  If you can find a tour that incorporates the Naples Archeological Museum in addition to Amalfi, you are golden.   You have three days left in Rome, glab a guide book and see what personally interests you.  There are plenty of wonderful churches to explore with Magnificient art and plenty of Museums holding the history of thousands of years.  Sunday on the Appian Way is magical, closed of cars and a pedestrian zone.  Trastevere is another worthwhile spot.  The small art museum, Galleria Borghese, another reservation only admittance, is a gem.  

Enjoy your time in Italy.  I have provided you with a productive, packed (yet managable) and relaxing highlights tour.  Try to avoid over programming your time in Italy, or you may come back feeling tired and frustrated.  I have seen this too many times.   

Remember to relax, have many gelati and visit the Trevi fountain.  Throw a coin in over your shoulder and you will come back to Italy anyway!

Ciao!  Paul


----------



## Laurie (Aug 6, 2010)

levatino said:


> Most of Pompeii's main attractions were hauled off to Naples Archeological Museum anyway.  I took my mother to Pompeii and after 20 minutes she was over it.  (It is the most touristed site in Italy, but this is my opinion).


While Paul gives some good tips above, Pompeii was one of the absolute highlights of our first trip to Italy, and I wouldn't have missed it for the world. It's not the "artifacts" per se, it's the city itself - as well as the casts of the humans. 

We lucked out in that we arrived right when an English tour was gathering, and the guide was someone recommended by Rick Steves - he was really great. Without an onsite tour like this, it probably wouldn't have had quite the impact - though after the tour we continued on to visit some additional Pompeii sites ourselves, and enjoyed that.

If I were going to spend 2 days in the Naples vicinity, I'd base myself in Sorrento, and hang out there during the evenings. Then I'd spend one day at Pompeii (and Herculaneum if possible - not too many tourists there, we saw both on the same day), and one on the Amalfi coast.

If that weren't possible, a day trip to Pompeii from Rome could be worth it, if time allowed - IMO.


----------



## levatino (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah.... I knew my remarks would be received with mixed feelings
	
	



```

```
...   I stick to my opinion that pompeii is a must for some and a bust for others.    I found it a baked dusty sun scorched ho_hum experience.  Others above shared my view.  It is the most touristed place in Italy, however I think there are equally rewarding, accessible resources for someone with two weeks in italy, with these time/location constraints... i say Ostia Antica makes more sense and provide a similiar experience with fewer crowds while being more accessible... IMHO


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 7, 2010)

Taking the train to Naples is super easy and fast.   Get the Rick Steve's Italy guidebook and he will tell you exactly how to get there for a day trip (or overnight trip) and also give you an efficient sample itinerary.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree Pompeii is a bit of a disappointment, but to each his own.  I did really enjoy Sorrento from which you could do a day trip to Pompeii, Capri, and tour the Amalfi coast (hire a limo or tour bus - don't drive it) for incredible memories.  Stay at the Sorrento Hilton Palace IMO.  This is a very different and beautiful part of Italy and shouldn't be missed.

Brian


----------



## Nobylspoon (Aug 15, 2010)

I lived in Italy for 3 years, about 45 minutes NW of Venice. I used to travel down to Rome on a regular basis. Rome is a beautiful city with lots to see including day trips to surrounding areas. Venice is a day trip kind of place but from Rome I would suggest taking a night EuroStar train and travel overnight, spend the entire day in Venice and then take another night train back to Rome. By doing this you wont waste any days traveling and you can put what you planned on spending for a hotel into your transportation costs. 

I highly recommend Florence but I wouldn't waist too much time with Milan (unless you go for Saldi in Jan or July for some really good discounts). Naples is a day trip from Rome but I have never been a big fan of that area for many reasons. 

FYI, rely on trains. Don't bother trying to drive in Rome, it isn't something I would ever recommend to someone traveling to Italy for the first time.


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 15, 2010)

You cannot see all of Italy in one trip.Starting in Rome you could either go north or south.The train from Rome to Florence is about 2 hours and from Florence to Venice about 2 and half hours.This is the usual tour route and one that is filled with many wonderful sites.If you go south, you could base yourself in Sorrento.From Sorrento you could easily see Pompei,Positano,Amalfi and Capri by bus and ferry.Day trips from Rome to these areas require lots of travel.Florence is not to bad but going back and forth requires time.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 15, 2010)

My wife and I did a 6 day trip last year and saw many of the highlights of Italy. We traveled very light (a backpack each), checked out of the hotel each morning after breakfast, toured the city, then took an evening train to the next city and checked into the next B&B or hotel. It actually worked out pretty good. Here was our schedule:

Fri: Flight to Milan, Italy
Sat: (Milan) Arrive in Milan, see Da Vinci's Last Supper, evening train to Venice
Sun: (Venice) Tour St. Mark's, Grand Canal and water bus around Venice, evening train to Florence
Mon: (Florence) Taste Florence Tour, other sites, nice dinner, evening train to Milan
Tue: (Swiss Alps) All day train/tour to the Swiss Alps and back.
Wed: (Rome) early train to Rome, Hop On Hop Off Tour of Rome, Vatican, Colosseum, etc.
Thu: Flight back to the US

So it CAN be done. But you only get the highlights and you spend a lot of time getting around.

We enjoyed Italy enough that we went back this year, staying longer, visiting fewer cities (just Venice and Rome [and Paris]) and taking the kids with us.


----------



## ClimbingPyramids (Aug 17, 2010)

*Recommendations for resorts in Italy*

Hi everyone,

This is my first post with TUGS. Glad to be a part of this community!

My spouse and I recently returned from a week in Florence. Also, in both 07 and 08 we spent a month there and I travelled there previously.

I'm sorry to hear the crime in Napoli is still intense. I was in Napoli on two occasions - 1988 and 1993 - and both times there were robbery attempts. I, too, suggest you not avoid traveling there, but be very vigilant.

My 2 euro cents on the Pompeii debate is this - go to Herculaneum. As mentioned by a colleague above, it's less crowded, more contained and,  arguably, more interesting.

Does anyone have any timeshare suggestions in Italy? We've search through the RCI inventory (at least in Toscana, Liguria, and Lazio), but the resorts tend to be way outside the main cities and often have full or half-board and other additional costs.

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 17, 2010)

ClimbingPyramids, (interesting moniker!? A story?)
Welcome to TUG!
You've about got the Italian TS situation down. Not to say there aren't any, but what there are seem to be located in the boonies and difficult exchanges. I'm sure our resident experts on all things European TS will chime in with some jewels among the chaff.

Looking forward to your participation....

Jim Ricks


----------

